# JD LT133 over rev



## MAS (7 mo ago)

Hey, please bare with me. I inherited a JD LT133 , it started to over rev last time i was using it. coincidently after i filled it full of gas. Since then i have changed the fuel, air and oil filters. No change. I have checked the governor and things look ok......givin I really dont know what its supposed to look like, lol, but everything moves properly when i pull the throttle. I have adjusted the little screw with the spring to no avail. Can anyone suggest troubleshooting for this issue?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There are several adjustments you can make on the speed control bracket. Note the two mounting screw holes on the speed control bracket are slotted. Loosening the two screws and sliding the entire bracket down slows the engine down, sliding the entire bracket up increases the RPM. Kawasaki does the same thing with their speed control brackets, Briggs does not.

It helps to see the drawings..... Here's a link to a file in the Resource Section of this forum. It contains the Factory Service Manual for the CV13 Kohler that is probably in your LT133. The Governor Section starts on page 5.15.... It details how to adjust the speed control bracket, wide-open throttle cable travel using a 1/4" drill bit, and how to actually adjust the governor control arm.

CV11 to CV16 Service Manual - See Page 5.15


----------

